# Adelaide Brews?



## kevo (4/11/08)

Howdy,

I have a relative heading to Adelaide in the next month or so and has offered to bring back some beers for me.

I'm not too familiar with Adelaide/SA brewing - other than Coopers of course.

What would people recommend to keep an eye out for that could travel back to Qld?

Brews which would be available in central Adelaide areas would be best, any spots to pick up rare/imported stuff also appreciated.

Cheers

Kev


----------



## Gulf Brewery (4/11/08)

kevo said:


> Howdy,
> 
> I have a relative heading to Adelaide in the next month or so and has offered to bring back some beers for me.
> 
> ...



Hi Kevo

The Kings Head on King William St has 4 micro beers on tap and also in bottles - including Gulf Brewery, of course.

Cheers
Pedro


----------



## neonmeate (5/11/08)

i got a stash from the kings head when i was there a month ago - great selection, only they charged me over the bar prices for takeaway!

make sure you get some lobethal and brewboys beers. the steam exchange stout is also well worth getting.


----------



## Adamt (5/11/08)

The Wheatsheaf Hotel at Thebarton has brilliant range of local and imported beers and knowledgable staff.


----------



## raven19 (5/11/08)

neonmeate said:


> make sure you get some lobethal and brewboys beers. the steam exchange stout is also well worth getting.



+2 for Lobethal & Brewboys, Ace of Spades Stout is very nice.

If you have time to get up to the Adelaide Hills, I would recommend visiting Lobethal Bierhouse & Also possible Grumpy's in Verdun (off the Hahndorf exit). Grumpys only have it on tap, but worth a visit anyway.


----------



## Effect (5/11/08)

+1 for steam exchange!!!


----------



## Klemmstein (5/11/08)

Phillip said:


> +1 for steam exchange!!!



Yep... +another for the Steam Exchange Brewery from Goolwa.

Really enjoy their 'Southerly Buster Dark Ale'.

Adelaide distributors Linky.

Cheers,

K 

edit: Spelling...


----------



## nate2g (6/11/08)

Good suggestions so far, maybe the Lion Hotel on Melbourne St. stocks Lobethal.

For something a little different though not sure of availability (try Melbourne Street Cellars) pick up some Thorogoods Cider (Billy B's Dark Apple & Billy B's Golden Apple are the best) also ask around for some Maxwells Mead (available in spiced and honey).


----------



## neonmeate (6/11/08)

nate2g said:


> For something a little different pick up some Thorogoods Cider (Billy B's Dark Apple & Billy B's Golden Apple are the best)



that's not just a LITTLE different - it's one of the differentest things around! amazing stuff, closest we have to gueuze in this country (bintara and buckleys aside)


----------



## kevo (6/11/08)

I thought I might see if they can get their hands on some Lovely Valley stuff for a giggle.

waste of time? and space which could be devoted to other brews?


----------



## Aaron (6/11/08)

kevo said:


> I thought I might see if they can get their hands on some Lovely Valley stuff for a giggle.
> 
> waste of time? and space which could be devoted to other brews?


Don't. They are not funny. Just plain awful. If you want to taste something similar, make a kit and allow it to get infected.


----------



## drsmurto (6/11/08)

kevo said:


> I thought I might see if they can get their hands on some Lovely Valley stuff for a giggle.
> 
> waste of time? and space which could be devoted to other brews?






Aaron said:


> Don't. They are not funny. Just plain awful. If you want to taste something similar, make a kit and allow it to get infected.



I've been meaning to delete these muppets from the AHB micro list as they not only give SA a bad name, but beer in general. Think 1970s approach to kit brewing. Their stout tasted like vegemite mixed with fizzy water.

I'm working my way thru a few cartons of Steam Exchange beers and can say the Steam Ale is perfect for this time of year, a session beer at its best and their stout may be the best commercial stout i have tasted (yet to try the ace of spades which ppl seem to be raving about)


----------



## glenos (26/5/09)

I'm heading to Adelaide next week, wouldn't mind slipping out for a local 6 pack or three to share with some old friends any suggestions, other than coopers?


----------



## 3G (26/5/09)

Lobethal bierhouse, steam exchange, Gulf brewery and brewboys would be the pick.


----------



## kirem (26/5/09)

nate2g said:


> Good suggestions so far, maybe the Lion Hotel on Melbourne St. stocks Lobethal.
> 
> For something a little different though not sure of availability (try Melbourne Street Cellars) pick up some Thorogoods Cider (Billy B's Dark Apple & Billy B's Golden Apple are the best) also ask around for some Maxwells Mead (available in spiced and honey).



It has got me beat why Thorogoods is not much more popular and well known then they are.

Across their range, they simply have some of the best stuff going and there is nothing in Australia, that I know of, that even come close.

http://www.thorogoods.com.au/


----------



## Muggus (26/5/09)

+1 for Lobethal and Thorogoods.
As bout as far as my SA craftbrew drinking experience goes at this point in time, but I love all of the Lobethal beers I tried... and as for Thorogoods Apple beers (dark and golden), they're are outstanding! Could possibly be the most amazing beers in Australia...yeah, I said it...


----------



## kirem (26/5/09)

Sorry to take it a little OT

Oh dear, they seem to be for sale

http://www.thorogoods.com.au/about-cider


*Cider Farm For Sale*
*Cider Farm For Sale* *A Rare Opportunity:*A lucrative farm based, winery style, cellar door business located on the edge of the picturesque old mining town of Burra in rural South Australia. *Room to Breath:*The 100 acre property includes a highly acclaimed and growing cider business, production facilities and several large sheds, a beautiful cellar door sales area, two plus years stock, 800 irrigated heritage and cider apple trees, an almond orchard, a small olive orchard, access road, native trees and a beautiful two bedroom mud brick house that is cool in summer and warm in winter. The property is connected to electricity and town water supply it has a waste water recycling plant and water tanks are connected to every building. Not to mention the panoramic views. *Lifestyle and a Business Venture:*The perfect lifestyle property for a couple looking to down size and achieve a sea change and a better life. On the other hand with the growing popularity of cider drinking this is a great opportunity to get in on the ground floor and buy a business with great possibilities for growth. *Price on Application*. Phone *08 88922669*  or email Tony and Susan through the website:


----------



## jonocarroll (26/5/09)

If you're not up to actually visiting the breweries (though I recommend you do) you can get some pretty good deals on local stuff at;

Burnside Cellars, Upstairs, Burnside Village. Good range of local stuff (BrewBoys/Steam Exchange) and a whole bunch of other great beers.
First Choice, Hampstead Gardens (at least). Great range of pretty much all the local brews (don't recall seeing Lobethal, but may have missed it) and other local and imported beers.
The Wheatsheaf - always a pleasure, plenty of good local and semi-local beers, and a damn fine pub no less.
I have mixed opinions about the Ace of Spades (I managed to get a longneck at Burnside Cellars, incidentally); while it's certainly a nice stout, the lack of body makes the experience a bit of a let down. If you get a chance, and you like strong rich beers, give the BrewBoys Seeing Double (Scottish Ale) a go.

Lobethal Bierhaus brews are more than worth a drive to get them from the brewery, and the restaurant serves quite tasty meals to match.


----------



## glenos (26/5/09)

I lived in Adelaide for a few years and then in Why-Allah for a few more, I have actually been to Thorogoods, I think he was pretty new to the game at the time, probably around mid 2000.

Visiting breweries will be a bit of a stretch I will have wife and four kids in tow, hang on did someone say "designated driver?"


----------



## muckey (26/5/09)

Lobethal Bierhaus would be perfect. They do meals and there is a craft market next door :lol: h34r:


----------



## mash head (26/5/09)

I think next time Im on the mainland I will have to re visit the Wheatsheaf. Ive been reading some good reports on this forum, I used to drink the odd beer there 15 -20 years ago and back then I wouldnt have rated it too highly other than the fact it was quiet and had cold beer. I think I am actually looking forward to seeing it in a different light. Thanks for the low down people.
Cheers Greg 
Will still drive past lovely valley though.


----------



## glenos (26/5/09)

Hi Greg,
I notice you are from KI, is it worth the $$$ for a visit, would have to be a quick one probably jst a day trip. I never managed to get there when I lived in SA.


----------



## mash head (26/5/09)

glenos said:


> Hi Greg,
> I notice you are from KI, is it worth the $$$ for a visit, would have to be a quick one probably jst a day trip. I never managed to get there when I lived in SA.



There are diffinately some good things to do and see here but like every thing it depends on what you are interested in. The ferry is verry expensive probably $300 return with vehicle and passengers so not really worth comming for a day. Sealink do do day tours from Adelaide and there are about 3-4 different tours checking out everything from wild life to local food, I would check their web site if youre keen. It seems i am now a travel agent I bet sealink dont pay commision but they are the only company.
Cheers Greg


----------



## glenos (26/5/09)

Vehicle and passenger fares for the six of us: $500 return

Day trip fares $1000+

Think I'll stick to the mainland, heck I already live on an island, it's not tha exciting


----------



## 3G (26/5/09)

good waves and fishing in KI. Nice place to visit if time.


----------



## drsmurto (26/5/09)

Trip up to Lobethal highly recommended. Its my local. 

Head down to Goolwa and visit the Steam Exchange, 4 very good beers and usually a couple of oak aged beasts on tap as well.

Not been to the brewboys yet, keep meaning too.

And the Wheatsheaf has the best lineup of beers on tap in SA :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## mash head (26/5/09)

glenos said:


> Vehicle and passenger fares for the six of us: $500 return
> 
> Day trip fares $1000+
> 
> Think I'll stick to the mainland, heck I already live on an island, it's not tha exciting



Dont blame you I havent left for a while surely the prices havent gone up that much though. I do get a discount on the ferry for being a local. Now crops are in have to pour house slab and its to the mainland to check out some beer er, or buy house stuff.  
Greg


----------



## bradmcm (26/5/09)

Don't forget the King's Head hotel on King William St - has a large majority of the SA micro beers there.


----------

